# Merlin history



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

Is there anything written about the early days of Merlin. When were they acquired by Saucany and then American Bicycle Group? Who started them?


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

Sorry, linked a Litespeed site, not Merlin.


----------

